# Baby Snake



## Mick666 (Jan 16, 2013)

I found this on the Eyre Highway somewhere between Balladonia and Caiguna in W.A. I think it's a Black Headed Mallee Snake, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Echiopsis (Jan 16, 2013)

Mick666 said:


> I found this on the Eyre Highway somewhere between Balladonia and Caiguna in W.A. I think it's a Black Headed Mallee Snake, but I'm not sure.
> 
> View attachment 277823
> 
> ...



I agree, Parasuta spectabilis mostly by distribution. As to the sub-species I couldn't say without better pics of the head and measurements.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 18, 2013)

It certainly looks like and is most likely to be a Mallee black-headed snake (_Parasuta spectabilis_). Unfortunately the angle at which it is being held does not allow a clear view of the head markings. For future reference, the most effective photos for ID are with the snake placed on open ground. A full body shot, a head shot and if possible a shot of the ventrals from just in front of the anal scale down to the tip of the tail. 
Given there are no others snakes with similar body scale markings in that area, you have got it right.

Blue


----------



## vicherps (Jan 18, 2013)

I think it's most likely a Parasuta spectabilis like the others have said but the photos aren't exactly the best to be making a id. As to which subspecies it is if it is a spectabilis (there are 3 spectabilis subspecies) I would say it it's a Parasuta spectabilis nullarbor based on the rough location Mick666 has given on this thread.


----------

